# moving to Abu Dhabi



## Ness (May 24, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi? Where do I start?*

My husband, baby girl and I are moving to Abu Dhabi in about a month and I was hoping someone could answer a few questions. We havent got our package through yet but I would like to know what we should expect.
1. Does a rental allowance of about 150,000 dhs sound right?
2. In General do the apartments / villas come furnished or will I have to furnish it myself?
3.Is it fair to say groceries for a month will be about 2000 dhs for the 3 of us? Is it easy to get good FRESH produce?
4. Utilities around 300 a mth?
5. Please point me in the right direction regarding areas to live. I dont know where to start?
Any other tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't really help you with areas to live, but I can tell you that there is an accommodation shortage in AD right now and rents have increased by some 50% in the last 18 months. I believe that AED 150k will get you an apartment, but it won't go far.

Generally apartments are unfurnished. You can easily manage on a grocery budget of AED 2,000, although clearly it depends on what you end up buying. Certain imported brands can be expensive, so you can save by looking for more local produce. You will find a good selection of fresh produce - AD is not backward when it comes to foodstuffs! As you will be in an apartment on your budget, assuming it has central A/C your utilities should be no more than AED 350 per month.

_


----------



## Ness (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips ...... what would you say an acceptable rental allowance would be for abu dhabi at the moment. I dont want to get there and have to move into a dark dingy apartment because our allowance wont cover a decent rental! 50% ... thats amazing!


----------

